
Dangers of Meditation - willemmerson
http://www.lorinroche.com/dangers/homeless.html
======
claudius
Give me a good study satisfying scientific standards and I might consider
thinking about it. But so far, everything I read about meditation/Yoga has
been hearsay and/or a collection of anecdotes.

~~~
samstave
Genome-wide expression changes in a higher state of consciousness.

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22742996>

~~~
claudius
They observed two (2!) subjects. Furthermore, their analysis of the second
subject starts like this (p. 1328):

> 3.2.3. Meditator 2

> […] In a period of few months he came twice for monitoring EEG and taken of
> blood sample during higher states of consciousness. He generated higher
> state of consciousness during 25 min meditations. Blood samples taken for
> gene expression analysis each time before meditation were control samples
> and samples taken during higher state of consciousness were test samples.

I am not a biologist, but

a) two experiments over the course of a few months on meditator 2

b) Changes in blood within 25 minutes of meditating? I have a very hard time
believing this.

c) Two meditators in total.

Above I wrote something about ‘scientific standards’. This study is not the
sort of ‘scientific standard’ I expect. Let’s just hope people working on
drugs are a little more rigorous ☺.

